# TBM-1P TBM-1CP info sought



## ReccePhreak (Mar 1, 2009)

I am looking for info on the camera location(s) for the TBM-1P TBM-1CP Avenger. I want to build one of the planes assigned to VT-19 in 1944. All the internet sites seemed to have copied the same info. All they say is that the TBM-1CP (and TBF-1CP) had a tri-met camera array installed. They also say the TBM-1P (and TBF-1P) had a camera installed in the bomb bay. As a minimum, I would like info on the size location of the camera ports.  
TIA 
Larry Engesath


----------

